# Medidor de rpm especial para PC.



## Hudico (Mar 15, 2009)

Necesito crear o encontrar un medidor de rpm de motor 4t. A primera vista parece que esta necesidad ya estuviese solucionada mil veces en este foro, pero mi tacometro no es tan simple, por ello le paso a explicar en detalle:


El diseño o el aparato final debe ser capaz de medir las rpm de todos los tipos de encendido, especialmente los que tienen una bobina por cilindro y no tienen cable de bujia, por lo tanto no sirven sensores inductivos sobre el cable de bujia, como tampoco sensores hall o inductivos sobre ruedas fonicas conectadas al cigueñal. Luego no me interesa que tenga display para leer las rpm, ya que debe estar conectado a un PC donde el programa permite leer las rpm. ( las señales producidas pueden ser analogas o digitales. Finalmente debe ser capaz de medir de 1000 a 10.000 rpm.

Si alguien tiene un circuito, o sabe la direccion de uno hecho se lo agradezco de antemano.

  Un abrazo


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 16, 2009)

De donde vas a sacar la señal? me parece que podes sacarla haciendo una marca en alguna polea y usar algun sensor para detectarla siempre y cuando sepas la reduccion de la polea sobre el motor, despues lo demas es simple para sacar las rpm podes usar el comando count o pulsin


----------

